# 5x5 or leg/push/pull



## danny81 (Feb 11, 2007)

Im a noob to bodybuilding. I am doing it for football. So should I do leg/push/pull? or 5x5?


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Football? I would do something that is for strength which would be 5x5.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 11, 2007)

thats what I was thinking, but as I was reading it said not for noobs. But I think I woulld trust you more because you sound like you know what your doing.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Well I think it can be used for someone just starting I mean hell it has the main compound movements. And thats exactly what you are going to incorporate into a push/legs/pull routine. However do read up on it ALOT before starting. 

Actually......you maybe better off starting with a fullbody routine 3 days a week just for starters.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2007)

If you are a newbie don't do 5x5.

You can't train for strength and power without proper stability, technique and a base level.

Get in the gym and do some basic things.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Total body P?

I know whenever I start out I did total body things just to form a base strength.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2007)

I like total body pretty much all the time.  Rarely do I break it up.  I just think it is a great way to go.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

I remember just starting out doing the basics, squat, bench, and all kinds of bodyweight thingsushups, pullups (which of course I still do), BW Lunges (Especially to get the form down first), dips, etc.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 11, 2007)

Monday   
Squat 5x5 Ramping weight to top set of 5 (which should equal the previous Friday's heavy triple) 
Bench 5x5 Ramping weight to top set of 5 (which should equal the previous Friday's heavy triple) 
Barbell Row 3 weeks power cleans 3 weeks and snatches 3 weeks 5x5 Ramping weight to top set of 5 (which should equal the previous Friday's heavy triple) 
Assistance: abs



  Wednesday   
Squat 4x5 First 3 sets are the same as Monday, the 4th set is repeating the 3rd set again 
Incline or Military 4x5 Ramping weight to top set of 5 
Deadlift 3 weeks high pulls 3 weeks 4x5 Ramping weight to top set of 5 
Assistance: abs  



  Friday   
Squat 4x5, 1x3, 1x8 First 4 sets are the same as Monday's, the triple is 2.5% above your Monday top set of 5, use the weight from the 3rd set for a final set of 8 
Bench 4x5, 1x3, 1x8 First 4 sets are the same as Monday's, the triple is 2.5% above your Monday top set of 5, use the weight from the 3rd set for a final set of 8 
Barbell Row 3 weeks high pulls 3 weeks snatches 3 weeks 4x5, 1x3, 1x8 First 4 sets are the same as Monday's, the triple is 2.5% above your Monday top set of 5, use the weight from the 3rd set for a final set of 8 
Assistance: abs

what do you think of this? also I would like to add in clean and press and clean and jerk.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Well like P said dont do it. Do some compound movements and do more of a beginner program. We both agreed on a total body program.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2007)

do you have someone to coach you on olympic lifts?  Do you have someone to coach you on basic lifts like squats.

I don't think that is the best program to start with.  Lay a functional base first, then train strength, then train power.  Don't just jump right in with intensive training.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh and I did want to clear something up, I didnt see you said you were a noob, I thought you said you wasnt for some dumb reason.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 11, 2007)

well. I should clarify real quick.
to answer the question of me being a noob. I am a noob to weight lifting, but I have been doing bodyweight for a while and I am in pretty good shape.
and for the oly lifts and compound lifts. I have already learned them and I know how to do them well. Whatm workout do you recomend for me then?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2007)

I can't write a workout for someone i don't know.

I am not there to see you move to know what you need.

You have to take the general information we give here and apply it to yourself.

I would look at when your football pre-season starts and plan back from there in specific phases with specific goals.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 11, 2007)

O i dont want you to write a workout for me. But you think I should definetly not do the 5x5? mayby starting strentgh bye ripptoe?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2007)

danny81 said:


> O i dont want you to write a workout for me. But you think I should definetly not do the 5x5? mayby starting strentgh bye ripptoe?



starting strength takes concepts of the 5x5 and lays it out in a systematic way for people to progress....It would be a good start.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok thanks alot. this is my new workout.

Workout A 
3x5 Squat
3x5 Bench Press
3x5 Deadlift alt with high pulls

Workout B
3x5 Squat

and one or the other I dont know
3x5 Standing military press
3x5 Power cleans 

or 3x5 clean and press alt with clean and jerk? which


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2007)

you need to make sure that you work at the proper intensity on those lifts too.  Start light and make 5lb increases weekly.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 11, 2007)

alright. Thanks so much for the quick responses . so if i can max bench at around 130 i should start at around 85?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2007)

danny81 said:


> alright. Thanks so much for the quick responses . so if i can max at around 130 i should start at around 85?



tough to tell.  depends on how it looks when you max out, etc, etc....basically, there is no way I can give you a good answer on your program without being there.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 11, 2007)

alright. well anyway I guess I will start light and then work my way up. thanks.


----------



## danny81 (Feb 11, 2007)

o yah one more question.

should I alternate every week or every month or what? 3x5 Deadlift alt with high pulls
also
Do you recomend I do 
3x5 Standing military press
3x5 Power cleans 

or 3x5 clean and press and alternate with clean and jerk?


----------



## danny81 (Feb 12, 2007)

*bump*


----------

